# White Lips?



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

My new platy has white lips. It doesn't look like cotton or whatever, so it isn't mouth fungus unless this is an early stage of it. Any ideas of what it is? 
Pictures:


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

i had this same problem when i brought home a few new mollies. i went to my lfs and watched the tank i got them from a looked for other fish wit hthe same issue to see if there was any kind of sickness in the tank and i watched other fish lock lips alot almost like they were fighting. regardless after a week or so it cleared up and the fish have been fine. just keep a eye on it if it gets worse then it may be fungus.


----------



## TFish (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks!


----------

